# my loft



## karl adams (Sep 22, 2007)

hi all im just starting up in the sport and have built my own loft


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

wow, wow, wow, wow - super for a first timer.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

That is lovely, can we see some pics from inside?

Thanks for sharing.


----------

